
How About Reel to Reel Tape Decks? - erric
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/5/8/17330324/ballfinger-reel-to-reel-tape-decks
======
taylodl
It's better than vinyl, but these are pricey machines. Not to mention there's
only one place in the world currently making tape and those aren't cheap
either. The nostalgia just isn't worth it to me - and I'm someone who grew up
with R2R. It'll be interesting to see if this ever takes hold.

